# Hit in car park



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Car hit in car park only minor damage to bumper. Phone number left but no reply yet.









What's the likely repair going to be?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Smart will sort that out easily


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

Ouch, looks as though you have a Civic?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Lincs Poacher said:


> Ouch, looks as though you have a Civic?


Yeah my much loved type r

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

Oldsparky said:


> Yeah my much loved type r
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought so, Mrs LP has my old EX GT, great cars.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad to say just spoke to the lady and she's already informed her insurance she was really apologetic and said mine was the shiniest car in the car park! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Its good that she had the good grace to leave you her details, but, is it worth getting the insurance involved for such a small repair?? 
Perhaps she could just offer a cash payment upon receiving a quote for the repair. Or is it too late now that she's already advised them??


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How did she damage the bumper, reversing?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd not be looking to go through insurance for that. 

How bad is her car? Surely she's just got a matching bumper scuff? 

For the cost of two small smart repair jobs, that'll be significantly cheaper than her paying her excess and both of you having a claim on your policy.

Fair play to the woman being honest. Not many people are.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

The lower part of the bumper (splitter?) looks like the gap is uneven. Was it like that before?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> Its good that she had the good grace to leave you her details, but, is it worth getting the insurance involved for such a small repair??
> 
> Perhaps she could just offer a cash payment upon receiving a quote for the repair. Or is it too late now that she's already advised them??


She had already spoken to her insurance before I rang her. So I guess too late to do anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How did she damage the bumper, reversing?


She didn't say just kept apologising!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

scottk said:


> The lower part of the bumper (splitter?) looks like the gap is uneven. Was it like that before?


It was never perfect but I think it is a bit worse. I've got loads of pictures if the car do I'll check with them. Thanks for the spot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not many honest folk like taht anymore, I had someone reverse in to the front of my car when it was parked outside my house, a passer by saw it and watched as they left a note under my windscreen, when I came out the witness came over to tell me and said they saw the women leave a note, it read "whoops hit your car sorry"!! Luckily the witness took down the reg plate of hers as she left in a hurry. A call to the police and a few days later I got a call from an insurance surveyor who came out, and from what I could tell, just checked my tyres! And agreed to having the front bumper replaced as it was split in the middle where a tow bar had hit it.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Agree not many but they do exist.

We went on holiday week before last, and parked the car to go for a walk with the kids. We were gone an hour and a half, when we came back we found a half-football size dent in the rear bumper, but happily a piece of paper tucked under the wiper with full details and effectively, an admission of liability. Given where we were (in the wilds of Northumberland), the other driver could easily have legged it unseen.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Already had insurance company on the phone. So looks like all should be well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

You are so lucky it was a person with a conscience and some morals that caught your car at least it will soon be sorted.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad it's getting sorted, and good on the lady to leave her details and be so apologetic - as already said, not many people do that, just hit, panic and get away as quick as they can.

It's always been my fear leaving my car parked anywhere and upon returning finding damage and the person has buggered off.



DLGWRX02 said:


> ...they left a note under my windscreen, when I came out the witness came over to tell me and said they saw the women leave a note, it read "whoops hit your car sorry"!! Luckily the witness took down the reg plate of hers as she left in a hurry....


That would wind me up big time.

'I'll just write this note looking like I'm leaving my details, but instead, I'm sticking two fingers up and laughing while I drive off...'

B!tch.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Wasn't the same one who 'touched' my car a few weeks back was it? They pop up everywhere, these women who can't drive a car in any direction....getting like bloody PokemonGo....'ooh, there's a white car... I need to touch it!'. I got a new bumper for mine so mine's as good as it was before.....hopefully yours wil be repaired to a very high standard and any respray will be blended perfectly


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Smart repair done today


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

By the time he had put his tent up I would of finished the repair.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

After he took his tent out of his van how much room did he have left for all his actual materials/tools required to make a repair? 
Or did he arrive with a trailer? Or in a lorry?
(That bank of lamps does't look very transportable either?)

That said - not all SMART repairs are mobile ...... but if you're not mobile why have a bouncy castle?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I wasn't there when the repair was done but my wife said he had a large van! Very pleased with the results though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

